# Blank canvas.15000 budget.



## sree (May 18, 2010)

Newbie posting
Budget : 15000 only for the equipment including seating for 5
What i have currently
Room: 20 x 14 x 8-9ft (yet to be dry walled but will be drywalled soon ) also not included in above budget ( false roof for acoustics and wiring )(my current contractor is going to drywall and install the false roof)

What would you do with this? design ideas welcome and appreciated greatly///
Any ideas are welcome
I am very new at this and am confused
It is a completely blank canvas so i am open to ideas.....budget needs to include the decor of the room which i am thinking should be about 1-2k

I will post updates as i go on with the room so i hope this thread will serve as a guide to other newbies like me with similar budgets.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Post a floorplan for your room showing walls. You definitely want to wire before walls go up. Also, give us some direction on what equipment you like. Blurays, HD TV, Game systems? Have you heard any speakers you like? Will this be a music room?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sree said:


> Newbie posting
> Budget : 15000 only for the equipment including seating for 5
> What i have currently
> Room: 20 x 14 x 8-9ft (yet to be dry walled but will be drywalled soon ) also not included in above budget ( false roof for acoustics and wiring )(my current contractor is going to drywall and install the false roof)
> ...


Hello,
I would audition Speakers to start off with. I am not sure if you are planning to use In Wall's or Freestanding, but I would recommend Freestanding Tower Speakers. You can hide the Speakers provided you use a Screen that is designed to be used with Speakers behind them.

The next most important thing to me would be the Projector. I would highly recommend Sony's SXRD Projectors. That being said, you will have many choices.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sree (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the replies.
I will try to make a sketch of the current floor plan since i dont have a software i will try google sketch.
I plan to use the HT mainly for movies,PC games (plan to have a hometheater PC and play PS3 (3 years old ) planning to get a new one if it supports 3d.
Hopefully be able to stream movies from netflix or TIVO 
A definite must have i think is a a very good media center PC with HDMI outs.

music tastes are more towards blues and alternative. Not much into rock or metal.

thanks...


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

15K for a turn key solution is doable provided you find a pretty good deal on seating. 

A projector system is a possibilty provided you have lighting control and don't mind spending you're viewing time in a darkish room. In other words, if you want to watch a game in the middle of the day with the windows open - stay away from projection. By not going with a projector you can save quite a bit and put the savings toward the other gear.

Since you're building the room here are some rough rules of thumb since I don't know much about the room:

Wire Cat5 to all the lighting switches and back to the head end- even if you don't intend on using lighting control- cat5 is cheap.
Wire the speaker locations with 14/2 or 14/4 (depending on what you're doing).Wire for 7.1 even if you're only installing a 5.1
Decide whether the equipment is going to be out in the room with you (an open rack) or hidden in a closet or behind a wooden door.
If you intend on installing a Wii - dont' forget to wire for remote eye. You may consider buying one even if you don't have a Wii
Do you want the equipment in this room to control other audio/video in other rooms of the house? If so what would that be?
Of course - wire HDMI to head end
Plan on RF remote control - multiple serial hexidecimal code communication is the most reliable



Decide what speakers make sense for you - on-wall , in-wall or towers/bookshelves. Don't forget there are some inherent acoustic advantages to in-wall speakers. If you decide on in-wall speakers, insulate the walls properly with R19 insulation.


----------

